# how many bn



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a 160 gallon tank with 6 kenyi and 3 bn plecos. How many plecos male to female ratio is recommended to achieve breeding.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

One male will breed with 2 females, and in a large tank there's likely enough space for 2 males to maintain separate territories. I had 2m/2f in a 30L, no real conflicts between them, but one male got all the action from both females.


----------

